# oh no wth extended warranty coverage for steering wheel clock spring



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

oh no wth extended warranty coverage for steering wheel clock spring

what is wrong with tiguan :banghead::banghead:


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> oh no wth extended warranty coverage for steering wheel clock spring
> 
> what is wrong with tiguan :banghead::banghead:


In some cases, the clock spring goes bad. I just got 2 of these notices today. I'm assuming they are for our former '12 or '15 Tiguan. 

We did have the clock spring replaced under warranty on one of those Tiguans ... not sure which one it was.

I don't see a problem with this notification, it's a free warranty extension on an item that has had a history of breaking.


----------



## MalikBrother (Nov 9, 2017)

Not just Tiguan, i believe most of Volkswagen. Even i got letter today for Jetta 1.4 TSI 2017. Good news is that we have extended warranty up to closer to 200,000 kms. What is the issue?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

why everything is not big deal here? they are trying to save money for recall. I do not like it. :banghead:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Clock springs sometimes fail. This has always been true. I'm happy to get an extended warranty on it. It's not worth losing sleep over, its just a car.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Whatzit (May 15, 2018)

*Jetta Too*



dealpapa said:


> oh no wth extended warranty coverage for steering wheel clock spring
> 
> what is wrong with tiguan :banghead::banghead:


I just got the notice for my Jetta. It just says "certain 2010-2018 model year volkswagen vehicles"

Nice to know. Hope I never have to use it.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> why everything is not big deal here? they are trying to save money for recall. I do not like it. :banghead:


They're not trying to save money. They have no control over whether there is a recall or not. If NHTSA determines the defect is worthy of a recall, they will require it. In the meantime, it's either a goodwill gesture, or a compromise agreement reached between VW and NHTSA. Relax.



MalikBrother said:


> Not just Tiguan, i believe most of Volkswagen. Even i got letter today for Jetta 1.4 TSI 2017. Good news is that we have extended warranty up to closer to 200,000 kms. What is the issue?


Just got the notice for my 2017 Golf.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

dealpapa said:


> oh no wth extended warranty coverage for steering wheel clock spring
> 
> what is wrong with tiguan :banghead::banghead:


WTF are you bitching about now? Extended warranty on an item is a good thing. Just stop.


----------



## cdubrun (Sep 15, 2016)

Row1Rich said:


> WTF are you bitching about now? Extended warranty on an item is a good thing. Just stop.



Some guy: "WTF this extended warranty is BS!!!"

Same guy: "WTF, no extended warranty??? That's BS!!!"


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

cdubrun said:


> Some guy: "WTF this extended warranty is BS!!!"
> 
> Same guy: "WTF, no extended warranty??? That's BS!!!"


:thumbup:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

cdubrun said:


> Some guy: "WTF this extended warranty is BS!!!"
> 
> Same guy: "WTF, no extended warranty??? That's BS!!!"


"WTF this recall is BS!!!" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> "WTF this recall is BS!!!" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


It's an extended warranty. It is NOT a recall. Geez

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Got 2 of these notices as well. I assume one is for our 2011 JSW TDI that we turned in 4 months ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2019)

have a 2016 VW CC. Clock spring failed. Paid $187 for the diagnostic they didnâ€™️t have the part. Have been waiting for days for courtesy of help regarding whether my car, which was not in the recall nor part of this extended warranty could be looked intoâ€”Iâ€™️m not believing itâ€™️s a coincidence. Their final answer is no they wonâ€™️t pay. Ironically, as I was waiting the 10 days it took for the service apptâ€”I found out my car IS part of the Takata air bag. VW doesnâ€™️t have the part refuses to offer a loaner. When I kept asking the supervisor who finally had the courtesy of a call back from that I was able to take (they wonâ€™️t schedule calls and they wonâ€™️t allow you to hold, so ridiculous)â€”anyway, when I asked if VW recommends I drive the car with the Takata air bag, as you may guessâ€”they have no stance. When confronted with the fact that other carmakers (Ford got exsmple) are offering loanersâ€”they note this is true and have no further comment. *******s. Anyway sorry for the ramble here is my question on clock spring: can anyone confirm the maker on the clock spring? I have obtained the info for the one that prompted the recall, but because the extended warranty is voluntary (and a way to skirt a larger recall, but this issue is still under investigation by the NHTSA), they refuse to give me the manufacter. The VINs involved are not sequential, so I asked for the volume of cars involved in the extended warrantyâ€”they refuse to tell me. The supervisor actually waxed on about how important it is for VW to protect its component manufactures. Glad they have their priorities in place. Anyone who can help me with information which will bolster the case have both with the NHTSA, I would appreciate.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> have a 2016 VW CC. Clock spring failed. Paid $187 for the diagnostic they didnâ€™️t have the part. Have been waiting for days for courtesy of help regarding whether my car, which was not in the recall nor part of this extended warranty could be looked intoâ€”Iâ€™️m not believing itâ€™️s a coincidence. Their final answer is no they wonâ€™️t pay. Ironically, as I was waiting the 10 days it took for the service apptâ€”I found out my car IS part of the Takata air bag. VW doesnâ€™️t have the part refuses to offer a loaner. When I kept asking the supervisor who finally had the courtesy of a call back from that I was able to take (they wonâ€™️t schedule calls and they wonâ€™️t allow you to hold, so ridiculous)â€”anyway, when I asked if VW recommends I drive the car with the Takata air bag, as you may guessâ€”they have no stance. When confronted with the fact that other carmakers (Ford got exsmple) are offering loanersâ€”they note this is true and have no further comment. *******s. Anyway sorry for the ramble here is my question on clock spring: can anyone confirm the maker on the clock spring? I have obtained the info for the one that prompted the recall, but because the extended warranty is voluntary (and a way to skirt a larger recall, but this issue is still under investigation by the NHTSA), they refuse to give me the manufacter. The VINs involved are not sequential, so I asked for the volume of cars involved in the extended warrantyâ€”they refuse to tell me. The supervisor actually waxed on about how important it is for VW to protect its component manufactures. Glad they have their priorities in place. Anyone who can help me with information which will bolster the case have both with the NHTSA, I would appreciate.


keep calling vw head office
file complaint


----------

